# Selenium and Vitamin E horse crumbles



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone ever used this?

Vita E & Selenium Crumbles for horses

I saw it in the feed store and was wondering if it was good to keep on hand in the event I couldn't get BoSe from the vet and needed it in a pinch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No I never have.... I would think it may be hard to judge the dosage for a new born goat though....


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

You might try giving it to pregnant does if you've had kids born with Selenium deficiencies.  I don't think I'd give it to newborns though.. I don't think they could eat the crumbles.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

For newborns if you can't get the shots the Selinium Vit E paste would be a better bet than crumbles.


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

I wasn't thinking of this for newborns - more for adults showing selenium deficiencies.

I agree it'd be really hard to dose for a kid - not to mention I wouldn't know how to administer it since it's like chick crumbles.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

for adults I think it would be just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

I looked at the label and it says it contains 70 ppm....do you think that's a concern? Here's where I looked:

http://www.jefferspet.com/images/label/11657.htm


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I like to find deals and ways to do things so it's convenient and not so costly. But I have to say for something like this I think I'd rather stick with the selenium e gel myself...so I know exactly how much to give and who is getting what...JMO


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well that sounds like you would give one microscopic crumble or you may OD which can be toxic! For a horse it says 1/4 to 1/2 ounce scoop and horses are WAY bigger generally 1000 lbs and up. So I don't know how you would correctly/safely dose it.

The goat paste has this info... http://www.jefferspet.com/images/label/0030913.htm

Are they getting minerals with selenium? You may want to be careful adding anything unless you know you have a selenium issue. :shrug:


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

We are very deficient here - our vet recommends giving pregnant does BoSe 1 - 2 months in advance of kidding, then giving the kids BoSe at birth. It was a thought


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

In that case I would see about the shots or use the paste since you can dose it for goats easily or ask your vet about the crumbles. I personally wouldn't feel comfortable dosing it without knowing a better breakdown of what weight per how much animal body weight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It seems to me.. that the crumbles may be way to strong.....for goats...if you overdose selenium... that isn't good at all.... so I'd recommend trying another method to use..... just my :2cents: :2cents:


----------

